# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  SARMs and women..

## rubix6

Okay, just laugh me out of the forum if this is a dumb question, but can women use SARMs ? I'm not in comeptition or anything, and if i was, i would SERIOUSLY consider AAS, but SARMs seems like a great alternative, from what i've read.  :Hmmmm:

----------


## bass

i've asked this question too, its helping me with my joints and was wondering if it works for my wife, she has a lower back pain (sciatica), i think this still remains to be seen. We need a woman guinea pig!

----------


## tballz

I would think sarms would be a better alternative for women then aas. SARMs won't deepen the voice or enlarge the clitoris.

It should put on lean muscle mass with little to no sides, but I wouldn't dose it like a man does. Maybe 25mg ed.

----------


## tboney

> I would think sarms would be a better alternative for women then aas. SARMs won't deepen the voice or enlarge the clitoris.
> 
> It should put on lean muscle mass with little to no sides, but I wouldn't dose it like a man does. Maybe 25mg ed.


If a women has an abundance of test in her system, wether from aas' or sarms then she will get the sides.

----------


## tballz

> If a women has an abundance of test in her system, wether from aas' or sarms then she will get the sides.


Really? Then why don't men get the sides?

----------


## tboney

> Really? Then why don't men get the sides?


I am simply stating a fact. I realize that there are far fewer sides from S4 in men, when compared to aas. I do not know about women. I think I read some where that one S4 use for women could be for osteoporosis, but dont hold me to that. Ofcourse the dose would be much lower. In any case I would not want my wife to get on it just yet......

----------


## Kratos

I would think it would offer less in the way of androgenic sides then the DHT derived steroids they usually do. It's probably a great option for women. Go slow though.

----------


## rubix6

> I am simply stating a fact. I realize that there are far fewer sides from S4 in men, when compared to aas. I do not know about women. I think I read some where that one S4 use for women could be for osteoporosis, but dont hold me to that. Ofcourse the dose would be much lower. In any case I would not want my wife to get on it just yet......


The osteopososis thing is exactly what i was reading today! Very interesting..thank you thank you thank you for all the responses.

----------


## rubix6

> We need a woman guinea pig!



I just may be your girl, bass! Well, you know what i mean..  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Has your wife considered it at all? Or was it you mostly thinking about it being a possible option? Let me know! And thanks for your great log. Keep up the great job  :Wink:

----------


## bass

> I just may be your girl, bass! Well, you know what i mean..   
> 
> Has your wife considered it at all? Or was it you mostly thinking about it being a possible option? Let me know! And thanks for your great log. Keep up the great job


hell no, my wife doesn't even know i am on a cycle! but so far she likes the results  :Smilie:

----------


## chucklesmcgee

As an alternative to AAS, absolutely. Since SARMs by nature exert a far greater anabolic effect to androgenic effect compared to testosterone , they should naturally be very appealing to women. Phase II clinical trials actually tested S4 in elderly women with no negative side effects- albeit at low doses (3mg/day). 

I'd still suggest that women exert a lot more caution when using this and start with a far lower dose. Just because SARMs have far lower androgenic side effects comparatively does not mean zero androgenic effects, especially at higher doses. If you're the sort of woman who would never touch AAS, don't think of this as some perfect alternative. I'd suggest starting with 10mg/day for two or three weeks and then gradually ramp up from there.

----------


## rubix6

Thank you everyone for the help. I'm planning on running SARMs next month! AFTER THE HOLIDAYS  :LOL:  I will keep you all posted!!!

----------


## toothache

Rubix, definitely keep us posted on your results. You will be helping out a lot of women.

----------


## bass

> Thank you everyone for the help. I'm planning on running SARMs next month! AFTER THE HOLIDAYS  I will keep you all posted!!!


great another rat, and welcome to the cage rubix6, and yes please start a log, i'll very interested. thanks...

----------


## tballz

This will be interesting...keep us posted rubix

----------


## endus

I don't know what women need for PCT - but make sure you have everything under the sun - just in case!!! and Good luck.

----------


## mister.fantastic

bump, keep us posted rubix

----------


## rubix6

Its after the holidays!!!!!!!  :LOL: 

I just purchased SARMs S4 from Lion! I am planning on starting the beginning of next month... Looks like i'm going to be the guinea pig, too....I've been doing ALOT of reading, but its somewhat difficult to determine a good starting point for women. I am PLANNING on starting at 25mgs, and dropping it down from there, if needed. Wish me luck!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tballz

AWESOME!!!!

Good Luck!!!

----------


## bass

best of luck to you Rubix, please make sure you log it...

----------


## Necrosaro

To answer Endus's question...women have no need for Pct

----------


## Fixr

> i've asked this question too, its helping me with my joints and was wondering if it works for my wife, she has a lower back pain (sciatica), i think this still remains to be seen. We need a woman guinea pig!


I am still doing my research on SARMS , but, it helps with joint pain? Please explain.

----------


## Fixr

Oh yea, good luck Rubix! I will be watching very closely. My wife loves var so if this works well for you she will be dying to try it.

----------


## bass

> I am still doing my research on SARMS, but, it helps with joint pain? Please explain.


yes, at least for me. i had shoulders and right elbow pain, i couldnt do flies due to shoulder pain, even with no weights, but after a while on S4 i felt almost no pain on my shoulders and tried flies with weights, light weights at first, then worked up to over 30 pounds on each side, and now i do 80 pounds cable flies on each side. also my right elbow was getting better and now its completely healed. i believe two other members (endus and Okinawa Power) experienced the same thing, perhaps not as much as i did. I don't think its placebo, because my injury was severe.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Yes it helped with joint pain!!! Since I have been off for the last 2 months my pain is back!!!!!

----------


## Fixr

> yes, at least for me. i had shoulders and right elbow pain, i couldnt do flies due to shoulder pain, even with no weights, but after a while on S4 i felt almost no pain on my shoulders and tried flies with weights, light weights at first, then worked up to over 30 pounds on each side, and now i do 80 pounds cable flies on each side. also my right elbow was getting better and now its completely healed. i believe two other members (endus and Okinawa Power) experienced the same thing, perhaps not as much as i did. I don't think its placebo, because my injury was severe.


Yea Bass, I read your log. Nice job, it was excellent reading and the hard work you put in is very motivating.

----------


## endus

> Yes it helped with joint pain!!! Since I have been off for the last 2 months my pain is back!!!!!


Okinawa, try Cissus pill. The S4 didn't really do anything for my joint pain but this did. I had a chronic elbow and knee pain and after taking this, its so much better than before. It didn't fully get rid of the pain but its at least 50% or better gone. Enough to do lot of movements that I wouldn't dreamed of before.

The best I could gather is that this has a NSAID properties (anti-inflammatory) - which actually fixes the soft tissues. Its less than 15 bucks, so you can't really go wrong there. Double or triple whats recommended though.

----------


## psykon69

Am very interested in your trial of S-4, I have used it myself to good effect albeit at lower doses than many on this and other boards, but now a good female friend wants in on the study too, and I have no idea on the doses women could use safely. Can you share your experience ?

----------


## kew9259

HI, I was wondering what you guys think about a woman taking SARMs ? My friend is thinking about taking a stack and I would love to be able to take some with him. We both have been working out hard for about a year and a half. We are just ready to take it to the next level. I am concerned about side effects. Any advice would be appreciated!

----------


## davidtheman100

Good luck

----------


## Xphanial

So rubix hasn't been on here in a few years  :Frown: 
Shame really, interested in the results.
Does anyone know. ?

----------


## davidtheman100

SARMS can be run for up to 6 years at a time it's always suggested that if you're thinking about trying them out get yourself 20-30 bottles for a trial run and see how you like it after a couple years

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> SARMS can be run for up to 6 years at a time it's always suggested that if you're thinking about trying them out get yourself 20-30 bottles for a trial run and see how you like it after a couple years


Please do not listen to this advise.
David the Man is trying to be funny.

----------


## davidtheman100

> Please do not listen to this advise.
> David the Man is trying to be funny.


stfu

----------

